# New GEKOZONE Vivarium Divider - Your Comments Appreciated!



## Gekozone.co.uk (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello RFUK Users,

We have recently introduced a new vivarium design to our product range; Our Solid Timber Vivarium. 

We found the largest vivarium we sold (55"x20"x20") was too large for many reptile keepers homes. We have now designed a divider for this vivarium, to allow reptile keepers to care for two or more reptiles in this enclosure.

We thought this would be a positive edition to the vivarium range, but would appreciate your thoughts and comments. Thank You​
*Brand New * Large Two-in-One Timber Vivarium * *​







The Two-in-One vivarium divider allows the keeper to care for two or more reptiles in one enclosure. The vivarium divider is simply placed in the designated position and screwed in to place. The vivarium divider is made from strong, durable and easy clean plastic, making it the perfect material for the job. It blocks light output between the two vivariums but passes through heat.​

​


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

of all the designs for flat pack vivs, online vivs, iv always thought ur design was the best iv seen, the materials, the viewing area, vent placement, dimension ratio, everything, just a lovely design 

rgds
ed


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Not sure if I'm too keen on the divider but the actual design of the viv is good.

I was going to ask about stacking but after looking from the different angles it seems a no go.

Really good price for a viv, flatpacked and unique. 

One for the future me thinks.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i do like the design but....




Gekozone.co.uk said:


> We found the largest vivarium we sold (55"x20"x20") was too large for many reptile keepers homes.​




i'm not sure how adding a divider stops it being '_too large for many reptile keepers homes'_. Divider or not it's still the same size.​


----------

